# Scottish sports horse finals



## liannexsx (19 September 2010)

Just a very self indulgent post. Today my yearling filly (balou du rouet x odysseus) took the Scottish sports horse yearling champion 2010. Very pleased with my monkey and she behaved so well for second time out this year. Also travelled brilliantly which has been a bit of an issue. Lots of tough competition and I'm thrilled. In a blonde moment thought I'd got reserve til came out of ring. Best day ever!!


----------



## Bedlam (19 September 2010)

Wow! Well done! 

Heaps of admiration as I'm taking our yearling filly to Osberton for the BYEH yearling class on the Thursday and then the BEF Futurity final on the Saturday. Can only hope we do half as well as you!

Can we have pics or will that get us banned?


----------



## hobo (19 September 2010)

Very well done, like your blond moment in the old days Red = 1st, blue= 2nd, but now they have multi coloured ones just to confuse!


----------



## tikino (19 September 2010)

liannexsx said:



			Just a very self indulgent post. Today my yearling filly (balou du rouet x odysseus) took the Scottish sports horse yearling champion 2010. Very pleased with my monkey and she behaved so well for second time out this year. Also travelled brilliantly which has been a bit of an issue. Lots of tough competition and I'm thrilled. In a blonde moment thought I'd got reserve til came out of ring. Best day ever!!
		
Click to expand...

hi i there was at the show and watched the class and have to say your filly looked amazing and deserved to take the title as you say there was very strong competition.

Well Done


----------



## skyboy (19 September 2010)

Congrats. Love to see some photos too


----------



## liannexsx (19 September 2010)

Thank you! Good luck for both classes! 
The reserve won at the highland and is so correct, there was quite a few that could've got it!
Cos they pulled me out first and reserve had won highland I just thought I'd got reserve, wasn't until I came out that the combination of a red sash and a trophy hit me. Had no expectations and was just so excited after her travelling so well I was already in cloud cuckoo land.
Very embarrassed that u have seen my kindled Christie impression tikino, as u see I'm not the tallest and she covers the ground!
Trying to get laptop working so will post some pics and take what comes to me!


----------



## ruby1 (19 September 2010)

Fab result,very well done.


----------



## wonder (19 September 2010)

Hi

Well done.  We had a yearling in the class.  Thought it was awful though that there were no rosettes for all the finalists or a catalogue so people watching new who people were.  Most people I spoke to wont go back unless it improves.  Considering the champion and reserve sashes were sponsored why did SSH not provide rosettes considering it was £12.00 to enter.


----------



## liannexsx (20 September 2010)

wonder said:



			Hi

Well done.  We had a yearling in the class.  Thought it was awful though that there were no rosettes for all the finalists or a catalogue so people watching new who people were.  Most people I spoke to wont go back unless it improves.  Considering the champion and reserve sashes were sponsored why did SSH not provide rosettes considering it was £12.00 to enter.
		
Click to expand...

Aww what one was that? I agree it would've been nice to have something to prove got there. Especially as it was such a strong class. I didn't dream for a minute getting that, just happy to have got there. Maybe they could do certificates if u were to put the idea forward?


----------



## odd1 (20 September 2010)

well done, my yearling was also in the same class, my husband showed her, this is his first year showing, she won the Q class during the day she had already qualified earlier in the year she got a bit of stage fright at night i think and planted herself!! i felt sorry for my OH it wasnt his fault he said she wouldnt even take a sweet from him but thats just youngsters for you
i thought it was strange that only the first 2 got spoken about, i wanted to hear what they thought about my filly


----------



## liannexsx (20 September 2010)

odd1 said:



			well done, my yearling was also in the same class, my husband showed her, this is his first year showing, she won the Q class during the day she had already qualified earlier in the year she got a bit of stage fright at night i think and planted herself!! i felt sorry for my OH it wasnt his fault he said she wouldnt even take a sweet from him but thats just youngsters for you
i thought it was strange that only the first 2 got spoken about, i wanted to hear what they thought about my filly
		
Click to expand...

I didn't hear what they said bout my girl but have managed to pick some of it up from other people. Was ures the black filly? I found that by the supreme mya's candle had went out having been there since 4pm


----------



## lornaA (20 September 2010)

Was this the show at Ingliston at the weekend?


----------



## liannexsx (20 September 2010)

lornaA said:



			Was this the show at Ingliston at the weekend?
		
Click to expand...


Yep that's the one


----------



## odd1 (20 September 2010)

liannexsx said:



			I didn't hear what they said bout my girl but have managed to pick some of it up from other people. Was ures the black filly? I found that by the supreme mya's candle had went out having been there since 4pm
		
Click to expand...

she is very dark bay - really planted up the 1st side of the triangle and the steward chased her with the clip board!! once she got going she trotted the other 2 sides ok 
it was a long day for them - dont know how the foal managed to keep all the energy - it did the morning Q class & is only 4 weeks old


----------



## wonder (20 September 2010)

Ours was the black colt with the 4 white socks.  It would have been good to get feedback.


----------



## liannexsx (20 September 2010)

Wish I'd had it on video cos didn't really get to see many of them cos teeny wasn't so good at standing still. Because we qualified at the highland we didn't get score sheets for the qualifying round, would've liked to have seen scores. That little foal was just full of energy! I didn't envy her much havin a huge arena to try to control it in, that would've been stressful! I really like the liver chestnut 3 year old, when he shows himself he's just lovely


----------



## odd1 (20 September 2010)

i missed the 2 & 3yo classes was busy seeing to the horses but managed to get up for the championship but they were just handing out the prizes when we got back up.
i have had 2 sheets, one from the april grand slam and from a local show up here, they are interesting to read & seeing the difference in the marks given
hope they run it again next year


----------



## liannexsx (20 September 2010)

odd1 said:



			i missed the 2 & 3yo classes was busy seeing to the horses but managed to get up for the championship but they were just handing out the prizes when we got back up.
i have had 2 sheets, one from the april grand slam and from a local show up here, they are interesting to read & seeing the difference in the marks given
hope they run it again next year
		
Click to expand...

I think they are intending to as wen I signed for trophy they said I'd get sent a reminder to return along with invite to enter again


----------



## tikino (20 September 2010)

yeh they are doing qualifers in the spring then finals again in the autumn.i would have liked to get my score sheet for the class did in the morning as well


----------



## odd1 (20 September 2010)

i think/hope the morning sheets will be sent out as per normal, it takes a few weeks as they go to SSH first


----------



## tikino (20 September 2010)

cool odd1 i am new to the sports horse stuff lol and was my first every class


----------



## liannexsx (20 September 2010)

Yes I heard them saying morning sheets would be sent out.


----------



## Flyingbuck (21 September 2010)

May I just congratulate all who qualified  - the quality on show was inspiring - and, of course, huge congratulations to the Champions and Reserves - the Overall Champion and Reserve were popular choices with the spectators too and well-deserved.

odd1 is correct - scoresheets will be sent out as per usual for the morning qualifier.

The SSH is aware that there were some teething problems in this inaugural Sport Horse Showing Series - constructive comments are taken on board and will hopefully be addressed for next season, as all at the SSH want these events to be as successful as possible - we hope to see even more of you support the qualifiers and Grande Finale in 2011.

I would just add that the SSH received no entry money from any of the qualifiers or the Final.


----------



## odd1 (21 September 2010)

any new comps take a couple of years to sort out teething problems, i know both myself & OH have enjoyed the series and hope to take part again next year
its great that we have at long last got something like this in Scotland


----------



## liannexsx (21 September 2010)

I agree it's been good and gave me something to aim for with a youngster. I felt the bed futurity would have did this too but Aberdeen was too far in my opinion to travel a yearling in a trailer. This series was well represented across the country and culminated in my favourite very central venue. How civilised getting horse settled into a stable and enjoying a sit down meal before the class!
I can't see many improvements needing made although would've liked a scoring system to see if my opinion matches the judges, especially having two very respected and knowledgable judges in the final


----------



## wonder (21 September 2010)

Hi FB the series was a great idea I just think that if it is being run as a SSH Final then someone from the SSH should have been there.  Also would it not be better to have the final at one of their own events rather than after 6pm in the evening.  There needed to be a commentary no one watching new who the horses or competitors were, there was no catalogue either.  It took me 3 hours to get there and I found it really disappointing to get no feedback or even a rosettle to say finalist.  Even if SSH did not receive entry money it is still under their logo so something should have been put in place by them to make sure its members received some sort of feedback.  As to enter the final your horse had to be overstamped and you had to be a member all of which I was happy to do but felt very let down and misled on the night.

Totally get there are always teething problems but I think these are genuine things that need to be addressed for next year.


----------



## Flyingbuck (21 September 2010)

I take all of your points wonder - these are the type of constructive suggestions I meant - you are not the only one to suggest these and I think all will be addressed for next season.

We definitely need a catalogue giving breeding details etc  - the lack of Finalist rosettes was definitely an oversight and both will be sorted for next season. Ingliston's normal commentator had been on her feet for a very long time that day and had not eaten by 7.30pm and she obviously needed a break - however, the SSH should have had a commentator and, again, this will be sorted for next season.

There were actually 4 SSH committee members there on the night - myself included - I was in and out the ring presenting trophies etc - sorry we didn't actually meet.

The initial idea to run the final on the back of the Grand Slam was that it would give the SSH members the chance to compete at a big show with corresponding big atmosphere in an Evening Performance at a very prestigious venue - unfortunately, the BSPS show date clashed at another venue and there were not as many competitors as I have seen at other Grand Slams - having said that, I still felt it was a well-run, busy show and the SSH was delighted to be associated with that.

But... it can be improved upon for next season as much has been learned in this first year - the SSH hopes to make further slight adjustments to ensure that the Showing Series is even more successful next season.

Anyone with any constructive suggestions, other than those already made here, is kindly asked to email Aileen Singleton,  asingleton@fsmail.net  , who will be responsible for organisation in 2011. 

Also, if you have a show local to you that you would like to hold SSH qualifiers in 2011, please also advise Aileen of these - thank you.


----------



## liannexsx (22 September 2010)

Oh my goodness I am now feeling very guilty at starting this! I think we can all accept there will always be teething problems, but I do feel the main points will be addressed. I can say it was nice nice to see faces from ssh, I did see yourself Keith duh, and also jackie and um guessing the other jackie. I don't want this to turn into a slating into what is a very positive move for young horses in this country. I am a follower of the movement of ssh and can only give positive reinforcement when we are in the uk a very forgotten country, only the ssh has shown what Scotland has to offer this year, encouraging a showcase of what we have. Gratings, futurities and county shows have generally been regional in their offerings.
I hope we get more people interested as a result of this. I'd like to think of way younger people could become involved, I very seldom mix with others of my age in this arena and have been involved eagerly in breeding for the last 15 years


----------



## liannexsx (22 September 2010)

Forgive my predictive text above, using phone. I'm sure u get my drift


----------



## odd1 (22 September 2010)

would it be an idea to run a pony section too


----------



## Flyingbuck (22 September 2010)

Trust you, odd1, lol!

The SSH wanted to see how the horse classes went in the first year - we have had enquiries re ponies and it may be something that is included for 2011.


----------



## odd1 (22 September 2010)

totally agree by starting out with just horses for the first year even first couple of years, you can build on it that way


----------



## lornaA (23 September 2010)

Well it sounds a good showing series, i will be aiming to bring my foal next year as a yearling as i felt at 4 weeks it was too far to bring him as we are 3 hours from ingliston.  Roll on next year.


----------



## Flyingbuck (23 September 2010)

Be good to see you there!

It was great to see that the Overall Champion of the Series, as judged by Lynne Crowden and Tweetie Nimmo, was also the foal with the highest mark at the recent SSH Youngstock Gradings - the Dutch Graders, Suzanne Bredero and Yvonne Peeters from the NRPS, awarded this chap 81% - with such consistent form at this very young age, it's no wonder his owners are over the moon!


----------



## Dusty (29 September 2010)

Yes he certainly is a stunning wee chap and one to be proud of.
However I am new to SSH showing too and must say I was a bit confused regarding the judging.
This wee guy was placed third in the mornng with his Mum second and so she qualified, then later he accompanied his Mum into the ring as she had qualified and there he took first?
I thought it was only first and seconds who would be judged?
Also confused because the same judge who thought him only good enough to be third in a class of 3 folas, then placed him first when against the same foals later?
Can someone enlighten me as to how this is, are the judges looking for something different second time around?
Also wasnt impressed when the owners of this foal told the judge that he wasnt actually eligible and she said as quoted by owners..."the judges decision is final and oh well I could just give it to the mare then"!!!


----------



## Flyingbuck (29 September 2010)

Dusty said:



			Yes he certainly is a stunning wee chap and one to be proud of.
However I am new to SSH showing too and must say I was a bit confused regarding the judging.
This wee guy was placed third in the mornng with his Mum second and so she qualified, then later he accompanied his Mum into the ring as she had qualified and there he took first?
I thought it was only first and seconds who would be judged?
Also confused because the same judge who thought him only good enough to be third in a class of 3 folas, then placed him first when against the same foals later?
Can someone enlighten me as to how this is, are the judges looking for something different second time around?
Also wasnt impressed when the owners of this foal told the judge that he wasnt actually eligible and she said as quoted by owners..."the judges decision is final and oh well I could just give it to the mare then"!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be a wee bit confused there... the foal won his Qualifier class in the morning and as you rightly say, 1st and 2nd places went through to the evening(at some shows where a 1st or 2nd placed horse had already qualified, the qualification passed down the line  )

The mare, his dam, was placed third in the morning Broodmare Class and so did not qualify - in the evening, she did not enter the ring for the Broodmare Championship Class - she entered the ring for the second class in the evening with her foal for the Foal Championship Class.

There was another chestnut mare with foal at foot in the Championship Broodmare Class - perhaps you may be confusing the two?

The judge who judged the morning SSH Qualifiers was not in the ring for the Evening Championships - 2 completely different judges for the evening Championship Classes - I think you may be confused somewhat again.

Had you been to Palominos in between classes by any chance?


----------



## tweedette (29 September 2010)

There were 3 mares and foals forward in the mare class in the morning, the black mare won and the chestnut mare was second, the chestnut mare who was second - her foal was third, the small bay colt foal who's dam was third in the class won foal class. The sports horse championship, was run without the first placed foal, I dont know what happened to him, but he wasnt forward, so the judge pulled out the third place foal as champion(we think she thought it was the foal she had placed in the morning) this issue was raised with ssh , whereas we will confirm we too were told the same as above
"
Also wasnt impressed when the owners of this foal told the judge that he wasnt actually eligible and she said as quoted by owners..."the judges decision is final and oh well I could just give it to the mare then"!!! 
"

Wonder who did win the ssh championship then? and who took reserve, was that based on the judges decision or score sheets!!

Anyhow, the first placed colt foal went on to win the ssh supreme ch, where a question or rather  a debate ensued on the scottish showing forum about if hernias were hereditory or not! 
what happened to the ssh, well I hope the bay got his championship as the foal who won had only won a third in his class and his dam although was eligible , she was second place to the black mare  , her foal was second on a 78% and the mare (black) got 92% - has anyone else looked at the score sheets from the ssh ingliston grand slam? I got shown these today.


----------



## Flyingbuck (29 September 2010)

tweedette said:



			There were 3 mares and foals forward in the mare class in the morning, the black mare won and the chestnut mare was second, the chestnut mare who was second - her foal was third, the small bay colt foal who's dam was third in the class won foal class. The sports horse championship, was run without the first placed foal, I dont know what happened to him, but he wasnt forward, so the judge pulled out the third place foal as champion(we think she thought it was the foal she had placed in the morning) this issue was raised with ssh , whereas we will confirm we too were told the same as above
"
Also wasnt impressed when the owners of this foal told the judge that he wasnt actually eligible and she said as quoted by owners..."the judges decision is final and oh well I could just give it to the mare then"!!! 
"

Wonder who did win the ssh championship then? and who took reserve, was that based on the judges decision or score sheets!!

Anyhow, the first placed colt foal went on to win the ssh supreme ch, where a question or rather  a debate ensued on the scottish showing forum about if hernias were hereditory or not! 
what happened to the ssh, well I hope the bay got his championship as the foal who won had only won a third in his class and his dam although was eligible , she was second place to the black mare  , her foal was second on a 78% and the mare (black) got 92% - has anyone else looked at the score sheets from the ssh ingliston grand slam? I got shown these today.
		
Click to expand...

Dearie me - instead of getting your facts wrong on a public forum, why not put your queries in writing to the SSH first and give the organisation a chance to respond? I might expect that sort of behaviour on the SSF, but not on H&H.

In any event, I will attempt to enlighten you.

The foal who won the morning foal class had ALREADY QUALIFIED for the Evening Foal Championship Class before it arrived at Ingliston on the day - therefore, as I outlined in a previous post on this thread, the qualification passed down the line - this entitled the third placed foal from the morning qualifier to be eligible for the Evening Championship Class.

In a Championship Class, the first placed animals from the earlier classes do not neccessarily always carry the Championship over those placed below them - the scores from the individual morning classes would, to a certain extent, be irrelevant - the Championship is judged anew - were it just a matter of giving the Championship to the highest scoring animal from the morning, there would be no need to bring the animals forward for the Championship class at all!

I do not intend to continue debating with you on a public forum when you have not had the decency to formally write to the SSH in the first instance - suffice to say that the attitude and behaviour of a very small minority of the entrants in the SSH classes at Ingliston left much to be desired - the SSH would not be sorry if those particular entrants did not support the classes in 2011.


----------



## tikino (29 September 2010)

it is very sad that there is a small minority causing these problems. I have to say the championship was run very well and from someone who's youngster did not do that well due to a growing spurt i was very pleased with the way it was run. only thing i would have liked is some communication from the judge as she never spoke to us.

so a big well done to Scottish Sports Horse


----------



## liannexsx (30 September 2010)

I agree tikino. This was meant to be a very selfish post!!!! :-D people are becoming very sensitive, for most we have our horses for pleasure. You can keep some of the people happy some of the time but never all the people happy all of the time. 
Let's be supportive and help this evolve


----------



## tweedette (30 September 2010)

I cant see why the ssh is so against teething troubles and errors being brought to light? also if the judging is like I saw yesterday on one of the sheeets, where no mention was made of horses potential ie discipline and the same sheet used for youngstock as for mature horses . The whole numbers judging is a waste of time for anyone waiting all day, which some people did, for the Grand slam final - as their scores/results were already cast in stone so to speak . Would anyone really want to attend this apart from the class winners ? 

the whole place debated the hernia situation with the winning foal - no disrespect to him or his owners as he was a lovely foal, but it raised issues  - or at least should have with serious breeders , what potential  for the future, or are people supposed to sit back and take what the ssh say as cast in stone?

I apologise in advance and wait for the flack


----------



## Flyingbuck (30 September 2010)

tweedette said:



			I cant see why the ssh is so against teething troubles and errors being brought to light? also if the judging is like I saw yesterday on one of the sheeets, where no mention was made of horses potential ie discipline and the same sheet used for youngstock as for mature horses . The whole numbers judging is a waste of time for anyone waiting all day, which some people did, for the Grand slam final - as their scores/results were already cast in stone so to speak . Would anyone really want to attend this apart from the class winners ? 

the whole place debated the hernia situation with the winning foal - no disrespect to him or his owners as he was a lovely foal, but it raised issues  - or at least should have with serious breeders , what potential  for the future, or are people supposed to sit back and take what the ssh say as cast in stone?

I apologise in advance and wait for the flack
		
Click to expand...


"I do not intend to continue debating with you on a public forum".


----------



## tweedette (30 September 2010)

So, thats the final word from the scottish sports horse , thats fine by me , is the debate worth continuing elsewhere .


----------



## Flyingbuck (30 September 2010)

Many thanks tikino and liannesxs - the feedback over the whole Series has been overwhelmingly positive and the SSH is much encouraged.

The SSH have invited constructive feedback to be emailed to the Event Organiser - this will be duly considered and hopefully implemented in 2011 where appropriate.

Thanks once again to those who have supported this Series with good grace throughout - we hope to see you back in 2011!


----------



## tweedette (30 September 2010)

Is good grace - not questioning ?


----------



## jeanette10 (30 September 2010)

tweedette said:



			Is good grace - not questioning ?
		
Click to expand...

LOL, I think you are on a losing battle on this one.  HHO forums only seem to be used by Flyingbuck for publicity only. Just look at the SSH stallion grading thread as well, and what you are saying should come as no surprise.




			this will be duly considered
		
Click to expand...

In other words you can send in anything you wish, but do not be too hopeful of them actually listening to you. LOL

Actually "good grace" is them actually answering your questions, and not trying to belittle you.  Good luck on getting a response, from what I hear the SSH are very good at doing these kind of things.


----------



## ruby1 (30 September 2010)

i would like to say well done to the SSH for making the effort to encourage breeders etc to bring out there youngstock and exhibit them at what could be become,if allowed,a great future showing series.

I can understand why there might be some confusion as to the 3rd placed foal going forward to the final but if qualification passes down the line then that is how,I'm sure it did say this on the schedule.For the same foal to then go on and take the championship should perhaps not have been so unexpected as if he was shown under a different judge(who's opinions can vary widely) and the foal was the one who performed best on the night then the win was deserved.In my mind championships should be judged on a blank canvas and not be expected for scores to carry over from previous classes.

I have seen quite a few articles with judges explaining why the favourite didn't take the championships and mostly it is just because they didn't shine when others did,its unfortunate but that is showing.

The fact that the championships are run in the evening is stated,and having shown there before know that the long day waitng doesn't always suit all animals but will suit others and this can also be why the placings were reversed in the championship.

I look forward to taking part in this series in the future,long may it continue.


----------



## tweedette (30 September 2010)

I watched the third placed foal  take the championship , under the same judge , it made a mockery of the whole thing, then to put up a 4 wk old colt foal with a hernia above everything everyone had qualified for during the season , made it ridiculous , and even more so , ssh wont explain themselves, but will take things into consideration (I hear, but I aint gonna do anything about it). 

So, Is the very best of what scotland had to offer throughout the whole of the showing season of 2010 scottish sports horses exhibited , best represented by a 4 wk old colt foal with a hernia, and i'm sorry if this hurts anyone, but its a question I feel, living in Scotlandand have an interest in sports horse breeding  - needs answering?


----------



## Maesfen (30 September 2010)

tweedette said:



			So, Is the very best of what scotland had to offer throughout the whole of the showing season of 2010 scottish sports horses exhibited , best represented by a 4 wk old colt foal with a hernia, and i'm sorry if this hurts anyone, but its a question I feel, living in Scotlandand have an interest in sports horse breeding  - needs answering?
		
Click to expand...

It does sound bizarre at the very least.


----------



## ruby1 (30 September 2010)

I don't think it makes a mockery of the whole thing,why should it.

According to previous posts the foal qualified by right because the other 2 already had. If he then went on to perform and show himself of in the best light then why not deserve to win,this is how showing works after all.

Why does the hernia pose such a problem,surely at the time it was more unsightly than anything else and wouldn't stop the foal showing of his talents as a potential sport horse. Of the 3 foals i have bred out of the same mare only one of them had a hernia as a foal,it needed no treatment,cleared up in its own time and has never caused him any problems,he is now a happy 6yr old.

Maybe SSH cannot answer your questions because they didn't actually judge the classes themselves and can only give you feedback from the actual results at the end of the day.

Perhaps for fully detailed answers  then the best peolpe to contact for them are the judges themselves as they would have been the ones that actually picked the winners.


----------



## tweedette (30 September 2010)

Then if the three foals had qualified and its which one went 'best on the night' for judging, why was only the first placed foal - let loose in the arena ??? while the other two stayed in the collecting ring and werent allowed to show their foals off, for a second opinion so to speak - going best on the nights fine on a level playing field , is this level 

My concern for hernias in a colt, is colts sometimes make stallions, they are bred to be an improvement hence the ssh ? Hernias in a colt worry me? no matter what age , so do we overlook things like hernais which may pass on , or is the ssh a stacked deck ?????


----------



## liannexsx (30 September 2010)

i think the problem with the hernia debate is it MAY be hereditary. Whilst it could also be due to known or unknown trauma at birth, it can also be more  more commonly because the muscles around the navel failed to close. i've had a couple, one was operated and the other healed on its own. mare has had 4 foals so has a 50% hit rate although used 3 different stallions.
even as a hereditary defect, saying they believed 100% it was hereditary, may still have been a better foal overall than another with say long pasterns or poor hocks (as an example) - i didnt see the foal class although did see a couple of them in the collecting ring, i could not comment on their faults or attributes. conformational faults you can attempt to improve on but its not a guarantee it would happen.
judging is objective and we all look for different things. i for example am paranoid about hind limb conformation. 
i didnt get enough of a chance to see the rest of the candidates in the overall championship. what would you have had instead? personally id have given it to the yearling as she is super dooper fabby great haha


----------



## ruby1 (30 September 2010)

if as you say that only the one foal was allowed to go loose then i would say no this is not a level playing field and all should have been judged as either in-hand or loose.Perhaps the SSH should look into this fact for next time and make sure everyone is judged the same.

On the other hand i don't think its fair to lay blame at the door of the SSH because the foal with the hernia has been judged (not by SSH) to be good enought to be pulled in.

You say yourself that hernias MAY be hereditary,other  opinions are that it could be down to trauma (the umblical cord being ruptured to quicky after birth) and perhaps the judge didn't see the hernia as a future problem so chose to ignore it.


----------



## tweedette (30 September 2010)

Well said ruby and a great advert for 'Scottish Sports Horses' , looking forward to 2011 already .


----------



## odd1 (30 September 2010)

for crying out loud let it drop, this was a great series and i really enjoyed taking my youngster out to the qualifer shows and also the final
why do people have to come onto a forum and slate something that has just started, do you not want something like this to run in scotland - i do, its high time we had something like this to support its a good way to get the young horses out there for some education.
the judges at night (championship final class) were very very experienced one also a BEF grader i think they know what they are looking for

thank you once again to all the SSH committee for their hard work in getting this off the ground, looking forward to next year


----------



## Dusty (30 September 2010)

Okay thanks Tweedette for explaining it better than me!
I am not slating it and nor do I see anyone else slating....I see people asking questions and wondering how these classes are judged.
I am all for something like this in Scotland and I dont recall stating anything different.
However I would like to see it done properly and fairly.
Not blaming SSH just asking questions and pointing out things that puzzled me.
Would SSH rather just take our money and not bother listening to our comments, questions and critisism?


----------



## Flyingbuck (30 September 2010)

odd1 said:



			thank you once again to all the SSH committee for their hard work in getting this off the ground, looking forward to next year
		
Click to expand...

Another satisfied customer, lol - thank you, odd1!


----------



## odd1 (1 October 2010)

Dusty said:



			Would SSH rather just take our money and not bother listening to our comments, questions and critisism?
		
Click to expand...

as far as i know the only money SSH got from the series was the extra membership fees that people that wern't members (or had horses overstamped with them).  i helped run one of the shows with the qualifiers and SSH provided the prize money & rosettes & sashes for the qualifiers we held and didnt get any of the entry fees so i cant see how SSH have made any money out of the series - even for the final the entry fees were paid to Ingliston EC not SSH

it is a new competition like any new competitions there will be the odd problem/query but thats why SSH are asking to contact *THEM* not put it on an open forum - i have sent off my views on an email to them, why cant others do the same


----------



## tweedette (1 October 2010)

I think if the ssh is advertised and promoted as such , then its open to debate and discussion. the ssh should represent the very best of scotland, and should have a huge backing , it should embrace advancement and progress and not keep us like mushrooms, lets see them work for the future , on an open playing field and put the stacked deck to one side , its not about self promotion or backpatting its about breeding for the future.


----------



## jeanette10 (1 October 2010)

Flyingbuck said:



			Another satisfied customer, lol - thank you, odd1! 

Click to expand...

Maybe the SSH should send out a feedback questionnaire to all the entrants (including qualifiers) and get their honest opinions directly.  This would be the more "forward thinking" approach, and included in this would be the direct feedback to the end users from those questionnaires, not just discussion behind closed doors where people will please themselves anyway.




			it is a new competition like any new competitions there will be the odd problem/query but thats why SSH are asking to contact THEM not put it on an open forum - i have sent off my views on an email to them, why cant others do the same
		
Click to expand...

As said on another thread.  If Flyingbuck, as Chairperson of the SSH is going to post any links on public forums (in order to get free publicity) then the SSH are putting themselves as a target on public forums for people to raise both positive and negative comments.


----------



## Flyingbuck (1 October 2010)

odd1 said:



			it is a new competition like any new competitions there will be the odd problem/query but thats why SSH are asking to contact *THEM* not put it on an open forum - i have sent off my views on an email to them, why cant others do the same

Click to expand...


Well put!


----------



## Dusty (1 October 2010)

Thats very true jeanette10 well said.
odd1 thats my point exactly regarding money...it cost a fair penny to have your horse overstamped/registered/membership and this has to be paid to SSH if you want to compete.
As someone sitting here in Scotland with 2 mares to be overstamped and a stallion not to mention any future foals....and really looking forward to competing in these classes next year....I would like to see things done better and for SSH or the representative who is posting the links and enjoying the publicity...answer and take on board whatever it is that is being put to them..not just the good...to me that then shows that they are listening/taking heed and are a welcoming body of people who are genuine in representing Scotlands' breeders.
I certainyl do not want to be a member of any socitey which is not prepared to listen to questions/complaints etc...it doesnt matter that its on a public forum..in fact I believe that a good thing if SSH can be seen in public to take on board any matters raised surely that is good publicity?
Of course if they choose to become annoyed and pointedly ignore what they deem as bad ... thne a show of no faith from me.


----------



## Flyingbuck (1 October 2010)

ruby1 said:



			I look forward to taking part in this series in the future,long may it continue.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to welcoming you - perhaps next season with foal at foot?


----------



## Dusty (1 October 2010)

I really cant understand why not on an open forum..the questions/answers would be made public anyway would they not?
As for the statement made that SSH wouldn't mind if the disagreeable entrants at this particlar show didnt come back next year...that is ludicrous!


----------



## bettysmum (1 October 2010)

any in south west next year will tyr and come


----------



## jeanette10 (1 October 2010)

Dusty said:



			Thats very true jeanette10 well said.
odd1 thats my point exactly regarding money...it cost a fair penny to have your horse overstamped/registered/membership and this has to be paid to SSH if you want to compete.
As someone sitting here in Scotland with 2 mares to be overstamped and a stallion not to mention any future foals....and really looking forward to competing in these classes next year....I would like to see things done better and for SSH or the representative who is posting the links and enjoying the publicity...answer and take on board whatever it is that is being put to them..not just the good...to me that then shows that they are listening/taking heed and are a welcoming body of people who are genuine in representing Scotlands' breeders.
I certainyl do not want to be a member of any socitey which is not prepared to listen to questions/complaints etc...it doesnt matter that its on a public forum..in fact I believe that a good thing if SSH can be seen in public to take on board any matters raised surely that is good publicity?
Of course if they choose to become annoyed and pointedly ignore what they deem as bad ... thne a show of no faith from me.
		
Click to expand...


Dusty, as you can see the Chairperson of this breed society has posted several times on this thread and has NEVER been gracious enough to reply to any of the negative comments, only the handful of positive ones.  So one has to ask themselves, if this is who is sitting at the top of the tree and supposed to be leading a Studbook, then what does that say for the Studbook in question?

To only reply to the positive comments is NOT a person who can be classed as a leader.  A leader is a person who can answer ALL questions put to them, and can reply in a manner that is not derogatory and condescending to others, and where their word actually means something.


----------



## Dusty (1 October 2010)

jeanette10 thats my thoughts exactly.

Flyingbuck you have chosen to let the users on this forum know that you are chairperson of SSH and so you are representing them.
Perhaps you are taking things personally? I do hope not as none of it is intended as such but as I said above you have chosen to go public regarding your position and so any comments etc from you will reflect on SSH in general.
I think it a great pity that you refuse to respond openly as this would suggest much more honesty and real interest in all us Scottish breeders....no matter if we are the agreeable sort or not!


----------



## Flyingbuck (1 October 2010)

bettysmum said:



			any in south west next year will tyr and come
		
Click to expand...


Bettysmum - the SSH Qualifiers were a bit top heavy geographically this season - a lot in Aberdeenshire - we hope to have more qualifiers in general next season, with a more even distribution throughout Scotland.

Already, we have had enquiries from venues we had not used last year who are keen to support the SSH - I think the farthest south this season gone was the qualifier at Stewarton and Dunlop - but there may well be more in the south of Scotland.

If you have any show in particular that you have in mind, please email Aileen with details - thanks 

asingleton@fsmail.net


----------



## jamesmead (1 October 2010)

I read this thread with interest and was not going to participate; clearly something went awry at the finals; maybe just misinformation or a lack of clarity on the day; maybe more than that. Equally clearly it was badly handled on the day. However it did seem a shame to spoil the OPs "pleasure" post by concentrating on the negatives on this particular thread.

However, what stands out for me on this thread and what prompts me to comment, is the sense of arrogance from an SSH official; the way in which CLIENTS and SUPPORTERS, the lifeblood of this small society are virtually told to be quiet and if they don't like it, then don't bother to come back next year. It was left to another poster (I forget the name but the person with the nice coloured horse as their picture) to do Flyingbuck's job for him, answer the complaint firmly but with good grace and defuse the negative comments.

Flyingbuck now refuses to respond to any negative comments but replies with what comes across to me, anyway, as an almost oily pleasantness towards anyone who comments positively. The result is ludicrous; a sort of "talk to the butt; the ears aren't listening" effect. This is not good customer relations.

I must confess that I was also disappointed with Flyingbuck's less than constructive response on the SSH stallion thread. I therefore have to agree with Dusty and Jeanette. 

I find it a real pity (and a damaging disincentive) that the Chairman who has CHOSEN TO APPEAR AS SUCH on a public forum has proven to present such a negative public profile. Compare this to the grace under fire of, say, Lynne Crowden. Perhaps Flyingbuck could take a leaf or two out of Woodlander's book!


----------



## Flyingbuck (1 October 2010)

Aileen has asked me to thank all members on here who have emailed constructive comments re the Showing Series - keep them coming!


----------



## Dusty (1 October 2010)

Totally agree jamesmead and deeply saddened to see how once again Flyingbuck chooses to respond.
I have copied this whole thread and intend to save it, I also intend to bring this before all the SSH committee members and would expect some positive feedback from them at least.
If Flyingbuck did not want to be asked to answer questions he/she doesnt like then why make it public that you are chairperson and why answer the other stuff?
The above comment smacks of bad customer relations and definately reflects badly on SSH in general...why on earth is someone like this chairperson?
Yes perhaps now a little personal FB but for goodness sake leave your ego in your pocket and set to promoting SSH in a good light!!

I do know a few of the committee members and they are nothing like this, in fact they would be more than happy to have answered any questions from disgruntled or not, members/non members.


----------



## Flyingbuck (1 October 2010)

I also meant to add to my earlier post - if you are a show secretary and wish your show to be considered for SSH 2011 Qualifiers, please also email Aileen asap.

I realise a number of you have already done so, and you will receive a response in the very near future.

Although there were 9 qualifying shows last year, the SSH does hope to increase that number for 2011 - thank you.


----------



## tweedette (1 October 2010)

Qualifiers should be sought after not given out as confetti, numbers dont always go with quality, give your qualifiers to shows with credability first and foremost , spread these evenly about scotland, give something special to the royal highland (high profile) but restrict your number of qualifiers..


----------



## jeanette10 (1 October 2010)

And once again, 1st Prize goes to Flyingbuck for his ingenious replies!  From what I can glean from this, he does not give a flyingbuck about anyones opinion barring his own.   To continually ignore the comments from current and potential breeders, and to continually publicise the event for next year is nothing more than a laugh.   Talk about complete blinkered arrogance! 

I agree tweedette with what you are saying, but this must be the SSHs only way of guaranteeing any kind of numbers to qualify for the finals.  Their insurance is in having as much qualifiers as possible to make it look like it is very popular, when perhaps only a handful of people enter at each show.  Genius!

You know I think the concept is a good idea, but for it to be led by such a pompous person means it will never lead to success.

Would be interesting to know just how many entered each of the qualifiers in 2010, but I doubt very much you would be given that kind of information.


----------



## Flyingbuck (1 October 2010)

Bettysmum - if you are having trouble with your private messages, please feel free to email me - thanks


----------



## tweedette (1 October 2010)

jeanette10 said:



			And once again, 1st Prize goes to Flyingbuck for his ingenious replies!  From what I can glean from this, he does not give a flyingbuck about anyones opinion barring his own.   To continually ignore the comments from current and potential breeders, and to continually publicise the event for next year is nothing more than a laugh.   Talk about complete blinkered arrogance! 

I agree tweedette with what you are saying, but this must be the SSHs only way of guaranteeing any kind of numbers to qualify for the finals.  Their insurance is in having as much qualifiers as possible to make it look like it is very popular, when perhaps only a handful of people enter at each show.  Genius!

You know I think the concept is a good idea, but for it to be led by such a pompous person means it will never lead to success.

Would be interesting to know just how many entered each of the qualifiers in 2010, but I doubt very much you would be given that kind of information.
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a catalogue if you dont get the answer you like, it lists the finals entrants at the finals night.


----------



## eloomineight (12 October 2010)

I see no results have been put on the SSH web site? Why is there no results or write up regarding the final?


----------



## magic104 (12 October 2010)

What a shame the thread has been hijacked.  From what Ive read no one was told to shut up just take it off line via email directly.  If some of you wanted to get into a public debate did it not occure to you to make another thread on the subject.

Congrats to the poster you deserve to still feel chuffed with your achievement.


----------



## Raggie (14 October 2010)

the results are now on the SSH website.

just a same it only lists the results and no show report has been given. 

i would have thought that the SSH would have wanted to showcase the finals on the website


----------

